# MPAC Dec 9th-11th



## buckwild (18 Dec 2007)

Hey everyone just wanted to see if anyone has heard the news yet? And a date for when you are leaving for Borden! Lets keep in touch.


----------



## MP 811 (20 Dec 2007)

I have......hehehehe


----------



## Kelevra (21 Dec 2007)

I just called the recruiting center and the clerk told me that we will have news only after holydays... like mid-January. So we have at least 3 weeks of waiting! 

Hang on everybody!


----------



## Kelevra (9 Jan 2008)

At last, I got the call this morning. Im in! St-Jean in 3 weeks.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Jan 2008)

congrats man!


----------

